# If your children attend U of Missouri, take them out. NO FREEDOM at Mizzou



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The University of Missouri has officially entered the damn twilight zone of craziness.

Evidently the students and some faculty/administrators have asked that the Univ Pres step down. There were reports that a couple of black students complained that they were called "racist" names by people in town and that some similar incidents happened on campus of name calling and one where a Swastika of Doo Doo was painted on one of the dorms. The football team threatened to boycott the season unless the Pres stepped down.

Yesterday, the President resigned. My advice is if you have children at Mizzou, get them out.

Maybe our MO members might have some insight?

Missouri protest: List of demands issued to university | Fox News
News from The Associated Press
Beck on Mizzou Protests: Let Universities ?Feel the Wrath of What They Have Created? | Mediaite
University of Missouri Police Ask Students to Report ?Hurtful Speech? | Mediaite


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually i have been confused by this situation with UoM. The news is full of news about the football team and resignations and protests, but awful thin on coveage regarding the factors that led to this. Even today when they covered it on Democracy Now (a liberal bastion but some great journalism) the interviewees were not able to really explain their side other than to say that some people had said hurtful things to them. While i do not condone the use of the N word (and believe it shouls be wholly deleted from our vocabulary) it is not illegal for one citizen to insult another. 

So what is the deal with this protest? What are locals saying stimulated this activism?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralphie my boy,

Evidently a black student was called a name by some passerby's in a pickup truck (code word for ********) while off campus in town. Then a group of 11 black students who were all members of a group called Legions of Black Collegians (code word for they got a scholarship based on their skin color) were called a mean word by 1 white drunk student during a Homecoming celebration.

Then somebody smeared their hand in Doo-Doo and painted a Swastika on the dorm room wall. The students were calling for the President to resign because he did not do anything about these three incidents. 

As far as any word being "wholly deleted" from the dictionary...well that probably ain't gonna happen. But then again, I never thought a University President would resign because he didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> called a name by some passerby's in a pickup truck (code word for ********) while off campus in town. Then a group of 11 black students who were all members of a group called Legions of Black Collegians (code word for they got a scholarship based on their skin color)


Slippy, you my Sir are a bigot and guilty of stereotyping those idiots I dwell with here in the South on most days. They actually take great pride in their own wanna be adopted roles.. However, since you speak the truth, I can hardly fault you now can I?

I do want you to know that I pulled many strings on your behalf, to insure that you were able to enjoy some of the best weather Texas has to offer on this past Sunday. I trust your visit to TMS was as enjoyable as I remember all the ones I have made in past years. I did not watch..... but heard it was a typical TMS follow the leader event with a surprise finish. Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a mean and nasty world out there... When I was young we learned to deal with problems ourselves rather than crying about how unfair it is and that nobody is making me feel better. Personally I'm getting mighty fed up with these panty-wastes whining about their feelings being hurt by life in the real world. Might have to retire to the mountain retreat sooner than expected as this country rapidly turns to shit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

whoppo said:


> It's a mean and nasty world out there... When I was young we learned to deal with problems ourselves rather than crying about how unfair it is and that nobody is making me feel better. Personally I'm getting mighty fed up with these panty-wastes whining about their feelings being hurt by life in the real world. Might have to retire to the mountain retreat sooner than expected as this country rapidly turns to shit.


Well said Whoppo....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

College is a not only about educating ones self in the class room but outside the class room as well. You may encounter many different ethnic and religious back grounds. You have to find ways to get along or cope in both arenas. A professor or campus click many take a dislike to you. Many of the students and some of the faculty may be immature. If you can only handle such situations though revenge, what are you exactly?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> College is a not only about educating ones self in the class room but outside the class room as well. You may encounter many different ethnic and religious back grounds. You have to find ways to get along or cope in both arenas. A professor or campus click many take a dislike to you. Many of the students and some of the faculty may be immature. If you can only handle such situations though revenge, what are you exactly?


That's called the real world and it has nothing to do with college. The problem is that certain folks go out of their way to find some perceived injustice and then demand that someone else fix it for them or be held accountable. You make a good point but it's not just for those in college is all I'm saying.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In the last 10 years our ability to interact and mesh racially has taken a steep nose dive. I see it outside of our learning institutions....the great divide. We are not on a path of unity. The Kool-Aid has been made available and the masses have partaken. What next? balkanization? Now I am gonna have to read Billy Roper's book to understand the premise of his analogy.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is how I see it, this post may get deleted or I might get banned, so first thing is first the black community of professional and collegiate atheletes, actors, comedians, singers/ rappers, entertainers and probably politicians throw the word ****** or ***** around feverently. I have never in my life heard a white guy say to another white guy whats up cracker or whats up uncle tom, If you, as a black person are so offended by the word ****** or ***** why do you continually put it out there, and then bitch like little babies when someone who is not black says it. Does racism in America Exsist ? hell yes it does and it exsists in all races white, black, hispanic, arab, oriental, jewish, it doesn't make a fiddlers PHQ what race you are racism exsists, ask your self this question ? who is the biggest racists organization of all ? The Federal Gov't! The only 2 things in this country that are quantified by the Federal Gov't, by blood purity, is indians and horses, we are also kept separated by the Gov't, voting districts and school systems are good example of this, we are also required to report our race every ten years in a nation wide census so the lines can be redrawn for the voting districts and to allow more elected legislators based on redistricting. I beleive the federal Gov't and their whore, the media, use racism and incite the flames of racism to keep us divided, to keep the blackman on welfare or in jail, and no education and keep the white man paying for it, while the federal Gov't like a magican using sleight of hand just absolutley robs all americans regardless of our race of our freedoms, our dignity, our money, our privacy and our rights and robs this country of its identity, it resources and tax dollars, seems that the importation of more illegal aliens will just futher supply fuel for that fire. Maybe its just me, but it seems racism isn't Black and White, its red white and blue.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

_The unseating of two of the university's top leaders was a swift victory for student activists, who had been railing against what they see as a divisive racial climate on the midwestern campus. They have accused Missouri's president, Tim Wolfe, of not addressing racist and bigoted incidents this academic year, including when the undergraduate student body president was called the n-word, when a white student climbed onto a stage and shouted slurs as a black group rehearsed a skit, and more recently when a swastika was drawn on a wall with human feces._

One of the goals of higher education is to prepare young men and women to be active, civil minded adults. You and I don't have to agree with their reasons. It's their campus and they responded to issues that they disagreed with in an appropriate, and apparently effective, manner. That's their right under the 1st Amendment.

BTW... They're all a million times better in my mind than the idiot who smeared his hand in feces to make his point. Who does that? Disgusting!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The demands of the black members of the football team:

I. We demand that the University of Missouri System President, Tim Wolfe, writes a handwritten apology to the Concerned Student 1-*9-*5-0 demonstrators and holds a press conference in the Mizzou Student Center reading the letter. In the letter and at the press conference, Tim Wolfe must acknowledge his white male privilege, recognize that systems of oppression exist, and provide a verbal commitment to fulfilling Concerned Student 1-9-5-*0 demands. We want Tim Wolfe to admit to his gross negligence, allowing his driver to hit one of the demonstrators, consenting to the physical violence of bystanders, and lastly refusing to intervene when Columbia Police Department used excessive force with demonstrators.
II. We demand the immediate removal of Tim Wolfe as UM system president. After his removal a new amendment to UM system policies must be established to have all future UM system president and Chancellor positions be selected by a collective of students, staff, and faculty of diverse backgrounds.
III. We demand that the University of Missouri meets the Legion of Black Collegians' demands that were presented in 1969 for the betterment of the black community.
IV. We demand that the University of Missouri creates and enforces comprehensive racial awareness and inclusion curriculum throughout all campus departments and units, mandatory for all students, faculty, staff, and administration. This curriculum must be vetted, maintained, and overseen by a board comprised of students, staff, and faculty of color.
V. We demand that by the academic year 2017-2018, the University of Missouri increases the percentage of black faculty and staff campus-wide to 10%.
VI. We demand that the University of Missouri composes a strategic 10 year plan by May 1, 2016 that will increase retention rates for marginalized students, sustain diversity curriculum and training, and promote a more safe and inclusive campus.
VII. We demand that the University of Missouri increases funding and resources for the University of Missouri Counseling Center for the purpose of hiring additional mental health professionals -- particularly those of color, boosting mental health outreach and programming across campus, increasing campus-*wide awareness and visibility of the counseling center, and reducing lengthy wait times for prospective clients.
VIII. We demand that the University of Missouri increases funding, resources, and personnel for the social justices centers on campus for the purpose of hiring additional professionals, particularly those of color, boosting outreach and programming across campus, and increasing campus-*wide awareness and visibility.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> One of the goals of higher education is to prepare young men and women to be active, civil minded adults. You and I don't have to agree with their reasons.


The job of parents is to rear children to be civilized, civic minded adults. That is not the job of the liberal idiots who are trying to fill our children's heads with crap, though you are right in saying it is their goal.

I assure you, I do not agree with what they are doing and I know their reasons.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I work at a college. It's not uncommon for students to submit a list of "demands" which will never be met by the administration. Do you remember the same being done in the movie Braveheart:

I'm not finished! Before we let you leave, your commander must cross that field, present himself before this army, put his head between his legs, and kiss his own arse.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> The job of parents is to rear children to be civilized, civic minded adults.


The parents of those students did so which is why they protested instead of rioted. And thank goodness they didn't feel the need to smear their complaints on the wall in feces.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree with Denton. It's the job of parents to raise civilized and responsible children. I don't think it is the duty of schools to teach students not to say racist things. Focus more on turning out graduates that actually know something other than how to be offended. No more trophies for all mentality either.

Look at the recently popular image below:









If that girls parents had done a decent job of raising her, that picture would never have been taken. Just sayin.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> The parents of those students did so which is why they protested instead of rioted. And thank goodness they didn't feel the need to smear their complaints on the wall in feces.


Had they done a good job, they'd be getting the education they need in order to be good, productive citizens instead of demanding a school principle make a few locals play nicely.

As far as the former president, he got what he deserved. He and his academia ilk created these little entitlement-minded children who demanded his resignation because a few locals are out of his control and some idiot who probably wasn't him or someone he knows smeared feces on a structure. It makes me absolutely giddy that these little imps are turning on those who fostered their way of thinking.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> One of the goals of higher education is to prepare young men and women to be active, civil minded adults. You and I don't have to agree with their reasons. It's their campus and they responded to issues that they disagreed with in an appropriate, and apparently effective, manner. That's their right under the 1st Amendment.


(Pssst...jdj...its not "their" campus, its the taxpayers campus. The University of Missouri is a public University. It receives money from the Federal Government as well as the state of Missouri. It is their right to send a list of demands to the president, nobody disputes that.)

As far as preparing young men and women to be active, civil minded adults? BWAAAHAAAA...that went out the door years ago!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I agree with Denton. It's the job of parents to raise civilized and responsible children. I don't think it is the duty of schools to teach students not to say racist things. Focus more on turning out graduates that actually know something other than how to be offended. No more trophies for all mentality either.
> 
> Look at the recently popular image below:
> 
> ...


Well, you must understand that teachers must deal with the kid, well-raised or not. In a perfect world they would not have to raise them, but untill them, they do what they can and that might include to a larger degree rasie the kids.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, you must understand that teachers must deal with the kid, well-raised or not. In a perfect world they would not have to raise them, but untill them, they do what they can and that might include to a larger degree rasie the kids.


I get your point. Sadly it is kinda true. In the case with the pic I posted the situation was handled poorly by all involved. From the parents all the way up to the school administration.

Here is a video of a teacher that knows how to run a classroom


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> The demands of the black members of the football team:
> 
> I. We demand that the University of Missouri System President, Tim Wolfe, writes a handwritten apology to the Concerned Student 1-*9-*5-0 demonstrators and holds a press conference in the Mizzou Student Center reading the letter. In the letter and at the press conference, Tim Wolfe must acknowledge his white male privilege, recognize that systems of oppression exist, and provide a verbal commitment to fulfilling Concerned Student 1-9-5-*0 demands. We want Tim Wolfe to admit to his gross negligence, allowing his driver to hit one of the demonstrators, consenting to the physical violence of bystanders, and lastly refusing to intervene when Columbia Police Department used excessive force with demonstrators.
> II. We demand the immediate removal of Tim Wolfe as UM system president. After his removal a new amendment to UM system policies must be established to have all future UM system president and Chancellor positions be selected by a collective of students, staff, and faculty of diverse backgrounds.
> ...


What the response by the University Of Missouri President SHOULD have been, to these demands:

Attention To All Players and Coaches Of The University Of Missouri Football Program:

The University Of Missouri will not tolerate unfounded accusations, aggressive threats, attempts at extortion, unrealistic demands, and any other conduct not in compliance with University of Missouri student handbook.

We fully expect ALL members of the University Of Missouri football program to conduct themselves in a respectful and mature manner, without exception.

Effective immediately, ALL members of the University Missouri football program, including all players and all coaches, will be placed on PROBATION for the remainder of the football season.

ANY University Of Missouri football player who refuses to participate in games or practices or other football activities, as a form of protest, will immediately be dismissed from the University Of Missouri football team, and the player's scholarship will be permanently revoked.

In addition, ALL scholarship football players will be subject to scholarship review at the conclusion of the football season.

This University will not be held hostage by ANY group of students, regardless of their race, color, religious persuasion, or how thin their skin is.


----------

